# For Sale Return Ferry Tickets Norfolkline Dover-Dunkerque



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Unfortunately on Saturday last my husband suffered a minor heart attack, and we are unable to make our trip to France. Spoke to Norfolkline, and they have said i can sell the tickets as long as the outward/inward tickets are used before December 2007. So just wondered if anybody was interested. They cost me £115 return, but would accept £70. It was for car/caravan, so if anyone has even M/H towing another trailer or car they are covered. Just trying to recoup some of our expenses. Cheers.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Can't help with the sale of the tickets but just wanted to say that I hope your hubby makes a full and speedy recovery. Please let us know how he is getting on.

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I second Keiths comments, hope he's making a good recovery.


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frenchfancy sent you a pm re tickets


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who looked at this post. I have now sold the tickets. Also for all your good wishes. My hubby is waiting now for a hospital bed for a triple heart bypass. So unfortunately the rest of this year is written off. Still must remain positive, and look forward to 2008 in terms of touring again.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Good Luck .. wishing your hubby a successful operation and full recovery. 
My friend Garry, landlord of the Golden Lion where we are staying, is now recovering from a quadruple bypass, he came out of hospital two weeks ago and looks like a new man.. all the best.. Jim


----------

